# Considering a Lunova Da Date, any advice?



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All,

Am considering purchasing a Lunova Day Date, and was wondering if anyone had one and could give me some feedback on it. I'm having trouble finding any reviews and would have to drive many hours to actually see one, so was hoping some of you could let me know their experience with the Lunova D/D or even other Mühle Glashütte watches ?

Thanks,
FBPB


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You can't go wrong with any Mühle.

















Here's a 2017 review with excellent pics, unfortunately in German. Use Google Translate to get an idea.

https://herrstrohmsuhrsachen.com/2017/08/22/uhrentest-muehle-glashuette-lunova-tagdatum/


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Vielen Dank Mike!

Article was great, thanks for that.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I love this model, for a lot of the same reasons I enjoy Nomos and Stowa. I really enjoy that Glashütte / German styling.


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for your help everyone. I bought one yesterday, awaiting deliver middle of next week!

Can't wait, will post photos!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

The day/date wheels look like dial-matching blue above, but look black in the linked review. I'll be interested to see what they actually look like. Nice looking watch!


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

My Lunova Tag/Datum arrived today! The finishing is impeccable, although the strap is an L, so I am on the last hole and it is a tiny bit tighter than I like, but that is easy to fix.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

FBPB said:


> My Lunova Tag/Datum arrived today! The finishing is impeccable, although the strap is an L, so I am on the last hole and it is a tiny bit tighter than I like, but that is easy to fix.
> 
> View attachment 14133057


Oh LA LA. More photos!


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Will take some more photos this weekend with a proper camera...

Some reflections after living 1 day with the Mühle Glashütte Lunova Tag/Datum:

The Good
- The finishing is impeccable.
- the brown tip on the second hand is excellent and a welcome reprieve from mono-colour or "lume pip circles" on other watches.
- The screw down crown reassures me that it can indeed resist some swimming etc.
- It is a LOT lighter than I expected (thanks to the Titan case).
- The "black burst" face (not really visible in my photos) is fantastic to look at.

The OK
- The lume is not very bright, but you can still read the time at night and it does last until the morning.
- Second hand sweep is ok, not smooth like butter, there is a slight stutter as the hand moves, but no worse than other more expensive watches/movements.
- It wears a lot smaller than the 42.3mm size would have you believe - for me this was surprising as I have huge wrists, some might consider this a plus....

The Meh
- Bracelet is excellent quality, and the buckle is in titanium like the case, but it is slightly too small for me (I need an XL size). I wish Mühle had included one, rather than my having to buy one aftermarket.


The Bad
- Nothing bad to report so far


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Ugh now I want one


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

JacobC said:


> Ugh now I want one


Go for it!

You can get the Chronograph version here for half price: https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Muhle-Glashutte-Lunova-Chronograph-M1-43-06-LB-49905.html


----------

